

Actually I use Rdio, Not Spotify, Your Link Is No Good To Me - mxpxpx
http://liisten.com/actually-i-use-rdio-not-spotify-your-link-is-no-good-to-me

======
simon_weber
This is exactly the problem that <http://toma.hk> and <http://www.tomahawk-
player.org> are trying to solve.

Their approach: your library becomes (title, artist, album) tuples, and then
songs are found at whatever provider you use when you want to listen.

The devs are mostly ex-Amarok and everything is on GitHub:
<https://github.com/tomahawk-player>.

------
slyv
URL shortener for music links that then redirects to user's preferred music
service (saved for future) anyone?

~~~
afhof
Isn't that Google is becoming? Type in the title of a song and click "I'm
feeling Lucky."

~~~
GotAnyMegadeth
Probably NSFW if you are into Goregrid or something...

------
jka
I thought MusicBrainz had great potential in this area, as a common and open
database of artists/albums/tracks - and Spotify _used_ to have support in
their API to search based on some of those.

<http://forums.musicbrainz.org/viewtopic.php?id=3463>

Ultimately unless someone uses MB and/or other data sources to create an
aggregated 'music translation' service - whether it's entirely offline
translation, translation-on-demand, or some kind of mix - I'm not sure how
this is going to happen with so many proprietary platforms.

------
beatpanda
This is a big part of the reason why I like Grooveshark. It's totally beyond
me why nobody ever mentions it in discussions about music services, it's
easily the best thing around.

~~~
kalleboo
Because it's unlicensed and just waiting to be shut down. People who know
about it try to keep it on a low profile so it doesn't get targeted.

~~~
hyperbovine
Last I heard they were getting sued for like $15 billion by one of the Big 5,
guess the cat's out of the bag.

------
vxNsr
Good point, I also like his idea at the end, though as a browser extension
instead of a twitter client extension.

~~~
ryanjadhav
I built a chrome extension that helps with this problem. It doesn't let you
store a preferred service, rather you throw in a song url to and it'll spit
back a few urls pointing to that song on Rdio, Spotify, Last.fm, and
Grooveshark. You can try it out here: <http://goo.gl/jLocb>

------
pdufour
I worked / am working on something that Tyler discusses in his follow-up
article.

It's called <http://trackpile.com> and it allows easy sharing from Spotify to
Rdio, and vice versa.

Would love if you guys could check it out!

------
cleverjake
More importantly - the follow up

[http://liisten.com/i-dont-use-the-same-music-service-as-
you-...](http://liisten.com/i-dont-use-the-same-music-service-as-you-can-we-
still-be-friends-part-2)

------
paromi
there are many free sites with music, i try to use them as long as their
around , <http://cloud-vibe.com>

------
drivebyacct2
Web Intents, the Web equivalent of Android intents. It would certainly help to
solve this issue.

~~~
sanderversluys
I was also thinking of Web Intents. This problem is not unique to music
services but all kind of web application and services. I <3 Intents!

